# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Hi all,Has anyone been to St Lucia and rented a car?  After driving on SB, St Kitts and St John, can it be any worse than those?  Or is it a matter more of safety than driving capabilities?  The cost

## llyon

Hi all,
Has anyone been to St Lucia and rented a car?  After driving on SB, St Kitts and St John, can it be any worse than those?  Or is it a matter more of safety than driving capabilities?  The cost of airport transfers alone are enough to make SB car rentals look like a budget holiday (90-130 per person USD round trip).
Thanks in advance!

----------


## JoshA

I've been to St. Lucia but did not rent a car. Yes, taxis are expensive. The roads are definitely steep and curvy but traffic is much lighter than St. Barts and St. John so my guess is driving would be easier. St. Lucia is much, much less developed than the places you mentioned. Still a lot of plantations and lush vegetation. Scenery is spectacular and diving is good. Beaches are black sand typically. The population is poor but I didn't feel menaced in Soufriere when staying at Anse Chastenet.

----------


## llyon

Thanks Josh.  I forgot to ask, is driving on the American side or British side of the road (noticed I refrained from the "right" side and the "wrong" side, ha ha).
The resort is a max of 40 minutes away, depending on which airport you use.

----------


## JoshA

As I recall, the cars had left-hand drive like in the US but driving was on the left similar to St. John and the BVI. Legacy of the last European power in charge, Britain. The place names (Anse, Soufriere, etc.) are usually French which shows that power alternated between these rivals.

----------


## KevinS

> As I recall, the cars had left-hand drive like in the US but driving was on the left similar to St. John and the BVI. Legacy of the last European power in charge, Britain. The place names (Anse, Soufriere, etc.) are usually French which shows that power alternated between these rivals.



St Lucia changed hands 14 times if I remember my history correctly.

Driving is on the left, in the UK style.  

http://stlucia-guide.info/travel.basics/driving/

----------


## MIke R

> As I recall, the cars had left-hand drive like in the US but driving was on the left similar to St. John and the BVI. Legacy of the last European power in charge, Britain. The place names (Anse, Soufriere, etc.) are usually French which shows that power alternated between these rivals.



true.....and I drove by a road  construction site where a rock slide occured and ran over a rock blowing out the tire and damn near killing myself trying to get control of the car and almost missed my boat ( would not have been a bad thing....LOL)...but the very friendly worker bees all helped out getting my rusty bolts off and outting the new tire on.....loved the island...incredible natural beauty...amazing rain forests to hike

----------

